

IPhone case, digital wallet - Geode from iCache - Brajeshwar
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1404403369/geode-from-icache

======
sev
This is the future. Very nice!

The only thing I was concerned about was the finger print scanner. Is it
secure enough? I wonder if you can trick it with a picture of a finger
print...

